# MonstersHD Pixellation



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I am getting heavy breakup and pixellation of the picture on MonstersHD since yesterday. Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Your not alone, I'm seeing it too.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Monsters and the other 3 channels that were 1920x1080i are now 1280x1080i


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought it was just me... but I noticed breakups on MonstersHD this afternoon during a "Tales from the Crypt" 1 hr documentary thing that was on.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Why on earth would E* be dropping the resolution on these channels? It's not as if there's a shortage of bandwidth on R1, unless this is preparatory work to add more content to that bird.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

give me quality over quantity.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

AVS thread about the change:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=611874


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

The other VOOM channel on 61.5 TP5, Ultra, is also pixelating. Looks like there is a problem with that transponder.

Hope it's not true that they are permanently reducing the bitrate on Monsters as discussed in that post. Anyway, this issue is not bitrate related. It is an LOS type of picture breakup, not compression pixelation.


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

LtMunst said:


> I am getting heavy breakup and pixellation of the picture on MonstersHD since yesterday. Is anyone else seeing this?


Ditto


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Not here. At least not that I have seen, although I haven 't been watching for more than a few minutes at a time.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Ghostwriter said:


> Not here. At least not that I have seen, although I haven 't been watching for more than a few minutes at a time.


It's not constant. Every few minutes the screen breaks up. Sometimes just a little, and other times the whole video freezes and pixelates.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

I am stepping out for now, but I will tune in a little later and see if it is also happeneing. Just to let you know I have an SD121 and a 61.5 along with a 811 and 311.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Looks like it might be fixed now.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Looks like it might be fixed now.


Nope, it's back.


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

This is Dish tinkering with the picture, it is happening to lots of the Voom channels since this change to 1280x1080i across the board

hopefully they are just testing and all Voom will be 1920x1080i soon, at this point that is prolly wishfully thinking

-Gary


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Come on Dish. It's been 12 days of barely watchable Monsters. My family is heavily into "B" and classic Scifi/Horror. During the Holiday gatherings, I had planned to show off my MonstersHD. It could definately result in new business, but not with the channel as it is now. The clock is ticking!


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Just to add to the thread -- I am seeing periodic pixelation on all of the Voom channels. It would sure be nice to be able to view a show without all the breakups!!!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I have watched the Monster Channel for about 2 hours now and the picture and audio are fine.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Monsters is a pixellating mess again today. When is this going to end????


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Monsters is a pixellating mess again today. When is this going to end????


On a related note... I saw pixellation late last night on DiscoveryHD also. First time I had seen the pixellation there. Had seen previously on all the Vooms, both the HDNets, and on ESPNHD as well... Now only TNTHD and the Demo channel are left that I haven't seen problems.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Now only TNTHD and the Demo channel are left that I haven't seen problems.


Let's not forget about the stuttering problems that have been seen on TNTHD. I guess that only leaves the Demo channel as "perfect".


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

LtMunst said:


> Monsters is a pixellating mess again today. When is this going to end????


Certainly not today. :nono2: My 811 was having all sorts of issues with the "Frankenstein vs. the Space Monster": break-ups, audio cutting in-and-out, and twice it stopped showing intermediate frames, just the key frames.


----------

